# Oh..The Shame!



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I let my tanks go without cleaning the glass for a couple of weeks...  I did get some nice video of the fish taking advantage or the extra algae though! :roll:
























Back to normal after a bubbly water change.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

wow GTZ, is the tank close by a window ?

I had an opportunity to tour a big time fish breeding farm....all the tanks had tons of algae. From this algae, all her fish were real healthy.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No, it's in the basement but the led's are fairly high output. I had gotten used to not cleaning the glass often with bristlenose plecos but after 2 years they've finally succumbed to the mbuna (I'm guessing). One died a couple of months ago and the second a few weeks ago.  I'm still on the fence about replacing them. :?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

GTZ said:


> No, it's in the basement but the led's are fairly high output. I had gotten used to not cleaning the glass often with bristlenose plecos but after 2 years they've finally succumbed to the mbuna (I'm guessing). One died a couple of months ago and the second a few weeks ago.  I'm still on the fence about replacing them. :?


Have you tried Nerite Snails ? These snails do not reproduce, great for tanks with plants as they do not eat the plants. But the question I can not answer --- will the Mbunas leave them alone ?

I have 7 of them in a 72 gallon bowfront with Frontosas and Blue Mooriis.

BTW GTZ, my experiment of add Red Zebra males with larger haps and peacocks ended with death. The Red Zebras got murdered. Seemed like they were going to get along....but sadly I was wrong. Did not really see any fights but one morning, the Red Zebra is in fish heaven.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

That scraper is a good replacement. I'd suggest olive nerite snails but I think you're a hater.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Pictures remind me of how much I like what you did with the stand, GTZ, putting the two smaller tanks under and flush with the top tank and stand front. I"m gonna have to back to your thread on that in the future. How is it working out operationally?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

chopsteeks said:


> Have you tried Nerite Snails ? These snails do not reproduce, great for tanks with plants as they do not eat the plants. But the question I can not answer --- will the Mbunas leave them alone ?





smitty814 said:


> That scraper is a good replacement. I'd suggest olive nerite snails but I think you're a hater.


I may have to give them a try as I've never used them before. How many would you guys suggest for a 75g?
Sorry to hear about the zebra chopsteeks. 



hose91 said:


> Pictures remind me of how much I like what you did with the stand, GTZ, putting the two smaller tanks under and flush with the top tank and stand front. I"m gonna have to back to your thread on that in the future. How is it working out operationally?


Thanks, it's still working well. No issues since the build. I still wish I had made the overall stand a bit taller allowing a few more inches above the 10g compartments. Other than that, I'm happy with it and wouldn't change anything.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. I thought that you had tried nerites and said that they did'nt do well. I would start with 15 olive nerites. Sometimes the mbuna will try to knock them off the glass, rocks etc. but they are very hardy. Also they may end up on their backs and need a little help. I've had them in my tank for 2 yrs. and they do a great job.
I like your lighting by the way.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Wouldn't it be a lot easier to reduce the photo period?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

BillD said:


> Wouldn't it be a lot easier to reduce the photo period?


Easy button! Yeah, that would likely slow it down a bit.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nerite snails may not spawn offspring, but they will lay eggs. Lots of eggs. Little white hard eggs that are hard as rocks and hard to scrape off glass and impossible to scrape off rocks. Looks very unsightly when they really build up.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Female nerites lay eggs, males do not... but they are difficult to sex. I went to my LFS where they have a tank full of them. I picked out only snails that were on top of others, presumably to mate. Must have done something right as I have 5 of them and never see any eggs... zero.

Here is a good article:
http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewto ... 7&start=45


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Besides, why worry about algae in a mbuna tank? Let it build up nice and thick for a month then scrape it off with a blade for a tasty treat that's fun to eat. 
It's good for the fish. If you constantly wipe the glass when almost nothing's growing on it, the pieces of algae coming off the glass will not be "eating size".


----------

